# Gestone needle gauge concern



## woodwitch (Dec 7, 2009)

Hope you can advise, please. I got the 21GA 1 1/2 " syringe (green top 0.8x40mm)) to go with my gestone. I am skinny and scared! I went to see a pharmacist and instead he gave me a smaller gauge needle. I used this and it was a breeze but now I am worried that it wasn't long enough!

If I describe it will you be able to give me your opinion on whether I will have got the dose to the right place please?

It is a coffee coloured top. 0.45 x 12mm BL/LB or 26G x 1/2"

If it is unlikely that I got my dose is it advisable to do it again with the big needle?

He also gave me a lignocane gel to use but I didn't use it as it said don't use in pregnancy. (I just got a BFP and am waiting for my second HCG test). I don't need it if the small needle is ok but I thinkI will need it if I have to get the big needle - will it be ok to use the lignocane?

Is there a needle in between these two sizes that would be ok?

Thanks for your help.

Woody


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It depends on how much subcutaneous fat you have 

If you literally have no fat and weigh about 50-55 Kg then a 1/2 inch needle might get into the muscle but more likely it will just go under the skin into the fat.

The gestone does recommend the 1.5 inch needles only in the summary of product chaaracteristics. The medicine needs to go deep into the muscle to ensure a depot release effect.

It does depend on your fat levels though and it must be injected into the buttock.

If you have already done the dose today, I could not advise you to take more. You would need to speak to your clinic.

I found this that is written by a nurse and may be of use......

http://pcos.about.com/od/medication1/qt/needlesize.htm

Do speak to your clinic nurse for advice.

/links


----------



## woodwitch (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you so much for your reply!

I am just under 50kg at the moment. The link was helpful - I am going to use the gulp big needle from now on but only get DH to go an inch in I think. I did phone my clinic and for completeness in case anyone else reads this they will know what was suggested to me.

It was suggested that I will have got some benefits and that I should warm the area and rub it to try and aid absorbtion - the problem with subcutaneous is not absorbing well. I am to take a half dose tonight with the big needle to top it up.

thank you Hazel - I just freaked out when I saw the size of the damn thing!!

Any toughts on the lignocane?

Woody


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

What product have you been given?

Is it EMLA or Ametop or just plain lignocaine?


----------



## woodwitch (Dec 7, 2009)

Ametop


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Here is a link to the licensed information on Ametop (tetracaine).

Click on the orange link and go to section 4.6 - pregnancy and lactation.

http://wound.smith-nephew.com/uk/Standard.asp?NodeId=2742

/links


----------



## woodwitch (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Hazel


----------

